# Cosa spinge alla violenza?



## feather (5 Agosto 2015)

Quando leggo questi post
https://lunanuvola.wordpress.com/2015/08/04/lavoro-non-a-queste-condizioni/
mi chiedo sempre cosa spinga così tante persone a trasformarsi in mostri senza rispetto e empatia.
Perché non sono casi isolati di pochi pazzi da manicomio, succede. E pure troppo spesso.
Cosa spinge uomini, ma anche donne, ad arrivare a questi abissi di mostruosità?
La schiavitù è stata formalmente abolita da tempo, ma sembra faccia parte del corredo genetico dell'uomo...


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

in estrema sintesi Hobbes, credo
homo homini lupus


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> in estrema sintesi Hobbes, credo
> homo homini lupus


questo detto non mi è mai piaciuto... fa torto ai lupi.


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo detto non mi è mai piaciuto... fa torto ai lupi.


Anche la bestia più feroce conosce un minimo di pietà. Ma io non ne conosco, perciò non sono una bestia.​William Shakespeare


così va meglio?​​


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> Anche la bestia più feroce conosce un minimo di pietà. Ma io non ne conosco, perciò non sono una bestia.​William Shakespeare
> 
> 
> così va meglio?​​


eh si  mi pare più onesta   'sti lupi per come si comportano tra loro, in confronto a noi sono dei santi


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh si  mi pare più onesta   'sti lupi per come si comportano tra loro, in confronto a noi sono dei santi



stai dando del disonesto al povero Hobbes??
scandalo


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> stai dando del disonesto al povero Hobbes??
> scandalo


ma no... magari gli stavano sul cazzo i lupi


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma no... magari gli stavano sul cazzo i lupi


già...infatti è diventato famoso per quello


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> già...infatti è diventato famoso per quello


infatti... dovrebbe dare un dividendo ai lupi  ce n'è abbastanza per intentare una causa


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... dovrebbe dare un dividendo ai lupi  ce n'è abbastanza per intentare una causa


dipende...forse è stato morsicato da un lupo da piccolo, e quindi potrebbe chiedere un risarcimento danni in via riconvenzionale


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quando leggo questi post
> https://lunanuvola.wordpress.com/2015/08/04/lavoro-non-a-queste-condizioni/
> mi chiedo sempre cosa spinga così tante persone a trasformarsi in mostri senza rispetto e empatia.
> Perché non sono casi isolati di pochi pazzi da manicomio, succede. E pure troppo spesso.
> ...


disprezzo.    è tutto basato sul disprezzo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

paura.


----------



## feather (5 Agosto 2015)

Paura de che? Della domestica?


----------



## feather (5 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> disprezzo.    è tutto basato sul disprezzo.


Ma se anche fosse una rincoglionita di domestica, come si fa ad arrivare a questi abissi di disprezzo? È pur sempre un essere vivente che ha diritto a respirare la stessa aria di qualsiasi altro essere vivente.
Manco una formica riuscirei a trattare con lo stesso disprezzo. Mi sfugge qualcosa?
Da dove gli parte il disprezzo a quei livelli?


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma se anche fosse una rincoglionita di domestica, come si fa ad arrivare a questi abissi di disprezzo? È pur sempre un essere vivente che ha diritto a respirare la stessa aria di qualsiasi altro essere vivente.
> Manco una formica riuscirei a trattare con lo stesso disprezzo. Mi sfugge qualcosa?
> Da dove gli parte il disprezzo a quei livelli?


prova ad osservare il rispetto che mediamente quelle popolazioni hanno per gli animali, parte tutto da lì


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Paura de che? Della domestica?


non si parlava di lupi?
loro , come la maggior parte degli animali , diventano violenti per fame o paura


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> dipende...forse è stato morsicato da un lupo da piccolo, e quindi potrebbe chiedere un risarcimento danni in via riconvenzionale


mi arrendo, qui sei sul tuo terreno


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si parlava di lupi?
> loro , come la maggior parte degli animali , diventano violenti per fame o paura


anche quando devono decidere chi si scopa la lupa... ma poi fanno pace


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si parlava di lupi?
> loro , come la maggior parte degli animali , diventano violenti per fame o paura


bè, i lupi che io sappia hanno un certo gusto istintivo per la strage, uccidono le prede anche non per fame
per questo erano molto odiati dagli allevatori (anche le volpi, mi pare)


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche quando devono decidere chi si scopa la lupa... ma poi fanno pace


decide la lupa comunque


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> bè, i lupi che io sappia hanno un certo gusto istintivo per la strage, uccidono le prede anche non per fame
> per questo erano molto odiati dagli allevatori (anche le volpi, mi pare)


non penso, forse per vendere la pelliccia


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi arrendo, qui sei sul tuo terreno


sì, della logica nelle assurdità


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> decide la lupa comunque


Come tutti i mammiferi, la lupa si tromba il lupo alfa. Se questo è decidere, ok decide la lupa.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, della logica nelle assurdità


la sai quella dell'avvocato l'ingegnere e l'architetto?


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la sai quella dell'avvocato l'ingegnere e l'architetto?


no...osti che brutta congrega


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Come tutti i mammiferi, la lupa si tromba il lupo alfa. Se questo è decidere, ok decide la lupa.


 la lupa fa una selezione e poi dedica un'esterna a tutti i lupi decidendo  con chi si fidanzerà


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la lupa fa una selezione e poi dedica un'esterna a tutti i lupi decidendo  con chi si fidanzerà


si... poi fa la lista di nozze :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> no...osti che brutta congrega


eh si, direi  
insomma dovevano decidere qual'era la professione più nobile... comincia l'ingegnere dicendo che come ha fatto Dio, grazie ai suoi calcoli, coi materiali generati dal caos può edificare il mondo... al che l'architetto risponde che lui, come Dio, prima ancora ha saputo dar forma al caos... l'avvocato li guarda ride e fa: vabbè grazie al cazzo... ma chi ha creato il caos?


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh si, direi
> insomma dovevano decidere qual'era la professione più nobile... comincia l'ingegnere dicendo che come ha fatto Dio, grazie ai suoi calcoli, coi materiali generati dal caos può edificare il mondo... al che l'architetto risponde che lui, come Dio, prima ancora ha saputo dar forma al caos... l'avvocato li guarda ride e fa: vabbè grazie al cazzo... ma chi ha creato il caos?



 carina!
io sapevo quella del tizio che entra in un bar, il barista gli chiede coma va
MALE...bah! vengo dal tribunale...gli avvocati sono tutti dei grandissimi stronzi!
allora un avventore lì vicino gli fa: ehi amico, vacci piano, datti una calmata...
tizio: perchè, sei un avvocato per caso??
avventore: no...sono uno stronzo!


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> carina!
> io sapevo quella del tizio che entra in un bar, il barista gli chiede coma va
> MALE...bah! vengo dal tribunale...gli avvocati sono tutti dei grandissimi stronzi!
> allora un avventore lì vicino gli fa: ehi amico, vacci piano, datti una calmata...
> ...


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso, forse per vendere la pelliccia


E' un comportamento etologicamente osservato in molti predatori, succede che facciano delle stragi quando entrano in un ambiente dove le prede non possono fuggire, tipo un ovile o un pollaio, non riescono a frenare l'impulso di predazione, perchè di questo si tratta, non certo di cattiveria o altro. L' ignoranza di questo meccanismo li ha portati ad essere considerati dannosi e cattivi dagli umani, niente di più di uno stereotipo protrattosi per secoli se non per millenni. Ancestralmente il lupo era un essere semi mitologico, adorato e temuto da molte popolazioni primitive, un archetipo quasi della società umana di cacciatori con la quale si metteva spesso in competizione.

I cani nel comportamento sociale sono lupi addomesticati e il loro considerarli esempio di fedeltà e amicizia stride profondamente con la pessima reputazione del lupo.

Il lupo in Italia è in espansione, dopo decenni di contrazione da alcuni anni ha ripreso ad espandersi, persino nell'arco alpino, pur osteggiato da alcune categorie come gli allevatori che ora semplicemente devono iniziare a sorvegliare con più attenzione i loro animali. L'unico paese che sembra ancora non disposto ad accettare la loro presenza, pensa un po', è la "civilissima" Svizzera.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' un comportamento etologicamente osservato in molti predatori, succede che facciano delle stragi quando entrano in un ambiente dove le prede non possono fuggire, tipo un ovile o un pollaio, non riescono a frenare l'impulso di predazione, perchè di questo si tratta, non certo di cattiveria o altro. *L' ignoranza di questo meccanismo li ha portati ad essere considerati dannosi e cattivi dagli umani*, niente di più di uno stereotipo protrattosi per secoli se non per millenni. Ancestralmente il lupo era un essere semi mitologico, adorato e temuto da molte popolazioni primitive, un archetipo quasi della società umana di cacciatori con la quale si metteva spesso in competizione.
> 
> I cani nel comportamento sociale sono lupi addomesticati e il loro considerarli esempio di fedeltà e amicizia stride profondamente con la pessima reputazione del lupo.
> 
> Il lupo in Italia è in espansione, dopo decenni di contrazione da alcuni anni ha ripreso ad espandersi, persino nell'arco alpino, pur osteggiato da alcune categorie come gli allevatori che ora semplicemente devono iniziare a sorvegliare con più attenzione i loro animali. L'unico paese che sembra ancora non disposto ad accettare la loro presenza, pensa un po', è la "civilissima" Svizzera.


Eh, ma lo erano eccome. Non è "l'ignoranza del meccanismo". Erano dannosi eccome. "Cattivi" ovviamente no.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

La cattiveria umana mossa dall'egoismo e dall'avidità ci spaventa e deviamo.
Il fatto è che prima di attuare la violenza si pensa che l'altro essere umano non sia tale ma sia su un piano di inferiorità che autorizza chi è sul piano superiore a farne quello che vuole, così come pensiamo degli scarafaggi.
Però se qualcuno qui da noi dice queste cose di immigrati e Rom gli si dà la patente di opinioni politiche da rispettare.
Quei comportamenti e peggio, genocidi, sono i passi successivi.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cattiveria umana mossa dall'egoismo e dall'avidità ci spaventa e deviamo.
> Il fatto è che prima di attuare la violenza *si pensa che l'altro essere umano non sia tale ma sia su un piano di inferiorità che autorizza chi è sul piano superiore a farne quello che vuole, così come pensiamo degli scarafaggi.*
> *Però se qualcuno qui da noi dice queste cose di immigrati e Rom gli si dà la patente di opinioni politiche da rispettare.*
> Quei comportamenti e peggio, genocidi, sono i passi successivi.


Non voglio difendere le idee di un ratto come Salvini, ma onestamente non l'ho mai sentito esprimere questo tipo di opinioni...
Sarebbe ora di capire che invece che fermarsi al facile buonismo verso il fenomeno dell'immigrazione, si cominci a ragionare sul fatto che così come gestito, porterà sempre più fatalmente a violenze incontrollate.


----------



## Ghostly (5 Agosto 2015)

Si e chi fuma le sigarette poi passa alle canne e infine all'eroina.... Che luoghi comuni.

La violenza quando ci vuole ci vuole...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

E via così.
Se non si pongono limiti alle parole si finisce male.
Di ruspe, lanciafiamme ha parlato e gli amici suoi con i maiali e i disinfettanti non me li sono inventati.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E via così.
> Se non si pongono limiti alle parole si finisce male.
> Di ruspe, lanciafiamme ha parlato e gli amici suoi con i maiali e i disinfettanti non me li sono inventati.


Degli amici non so, non perdo tempo a sentire le cazzate dei leghisti... lui credo che le ruspe le auspicasse per demolire i campi. 
Ma non è Salvini il problema, lui è solo uno degli effetti di un problema che non si vuol nemmeno affrontare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Degli amici non so, non perdo tempo a sentire le cazzate dei leghisti... lui credo che le ruspe le auspicasse per demolire i campi.
> Ma non è Salvini il problema, lui è solo uno degli effetti di un problema che non si vuol nemmeno affrontare.


Il problema è un altro argomento.

L'argomento è come funziona il meccanismo che porta all'oggettivazione di un essere umano per qualsiasi ragione.

Un italiano che ha un incidente all'estero suscita il movimento popolare, decine di morti in mare alla settimana indifferenza.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è un altro argomento.
> 
> L'argomento è come funziona il meccanismo che porta all'oggettivazione di un essere umano per qualsiasi ragione.
> 
> Un italiano che ha un incidente all'estero suscita il movimento popolare, *decine di morti in mare alla settimana indifferenza*.


Mi sembra ingeneroso... non è vero questo. Purtroppo si può fare ben poco, sono vittime di politiche scellerate dei governi in carica.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi sembra ingeneroso... non è vero questo. Purtroppo si può fare ben poco, sono vittime di politiche scellerate dei governi in carica.


Non suscitano indifferenza in te.

Ma in tanti sì ed è da lì che parte l'oggettivazione.


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Degli amici non so, non perdo tempo a sentire le cazzate dei leghisti... lui credo che le ruspe le auspicasse per demolire i campi.
> Ma non è Salvini il problema, lui è solo uno degli effetti di un problema che non si vuol nemmeno affrontare.


infatti basta leggere i giornali per scoprire che ora gli inglesi sembrano diventati improvvisamente tutti dei Salvini, insieme ai francesi, tutti intenti a costruire recinzioni più alte, a chiedere milioni all'Europa per arginare l'immigrazione, a emanare leggi repressive (carcere a chi affitta case) contro chi "aiuta" (per denaro o anche per parentela/origine) gli immigrati, etc. etc.
lo avesse detto/proposto Salvini da noi, scandalo


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è un altro argomento.
> 
> L'argomento è come funziona il meccanismo che porta all'oggettivazione di un essere umano per qualsiasi ragione.
> 
> Un italiano che ha un incidente all'estero suscita il movimento popolare, *decine di morti in mare alla settimana indifferenza*.


Ma di chi? Ma che cazzo dici che qua gli unici che concretamente fanno qualcosa e li raccolgono sti poracci fino a poco tempo fa eravamo solo noialtri. E pure adesso, occhio e croce. Brune' per piacere.


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma di chi? Ma che cazzo dici che qua gli unici che concretamente fanno qualcosa e li raccolgono sti poracci fino a poco tempo fa eravamo solo noialtri. E pure adesso, occhio e croce. Brune' per piacere.



ma infatti...pure le navi degli altri stati europei, li salvano e poi li sbarcano da noi

c'è da dire che però gli immigrati da noi sono diventati un malaffare veramente scandaloso, purtroppo


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Restare in tema è difficile?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...pure le navi degli altri stati europei, li salvano e poi li sbarcano da noi
> 
> c'è da dire che però gli immigrati* da noi *sono diventati un malaffare veramente scandaloso, purtroppo


Dall'origine, non da noi o solo da noi. Ce n'è di "gente" che ciurla nel manico lì dalle parti loro.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Restare in tema è difficile?


 sei tu che per prima ha parlato di parole violente di politici eh...


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dall'origine, non da noi o solo da noi. Ce n'è di "gente" che ciurla nel manico lì dalle parti loro.



anche gli ungheresi stanno costruendo tipo una novella grande muraglia:singleeye:, però lo stronzo è sempre solo Salvini, che non sa nemmeno guidare una ruspa (credo)
io lo manderei ad aiutare gli inglesi/francesi/ungheresi


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti basta leggere i giornali per scoprire che ora gli inglesi sembrano diventati improvvisamente tutti dei Salvini, insieme ai francesi, tutti intenti a costruire recinzioni più alte, a chiedere milioni all'Europa per arginare l'immigrazione, a emanare leggi repressive (carcere a chi affitta case) contro chi "aiuta" (per denaro o anche per parentela/origine) gli immigrati, etc. etc.
> lo avesse detto/proposto Salvini da noi, scandalo


ecco appunto... siamo tra i pochi se ne stanno facendo carico (alla cazzo di cane come quasi ogni cosa in questo paese), e si deve pure passare da razzisti. Francesi e inglesi bombardano la Libia, scatenano questo casino gigantesco e poi si accorgono dei problemi solo quando questi poveracci gli bussano alla porta.


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma lo erano eccome. Non è "l'ignoranza del meccanismo". Erano dannosi eccome. "Cattivi" ovviamente no.


E' vero, un tempo trovarsi il gregge decimato era una autentica tragedia.

Ignoranza del meccanismo, intendo specialmente oggi, perchè l'osservazione collaborativa e la sinergia di enti e privati in teoria potrebbe limitare se non eliminare del tutto i danni agli allevatori, consentendo ad esempio di fare del turismo naturalistico di osservazione una risorsa (come è già in alcuni posti).

Ma poi da noi in Italia, si sa', prendere il fucile è più spicciativo e sembra l' unica soluzione, purtroppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Si e chi fuma le sigarette poi passa alle canne e infine all'eroina.... Che luoghi comuni.
> 
> *La violenza quando ci vuole ci vuole*...


Per esempio quando ?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sei tu che per prima ha parlato di parole violente di politici eh...


Ho fatto l'esempio che ogni violenza è preceduta dalla de-umanizzazione dell'altro e questo succede anche considerando non le persone ma i problemi che creano.
Ovvio che anche un neonato va nutrito e cambiato e piange ma se lo consideri un problema non ti preoccupi di lui ma di te.
Infatti c'è chi picchia il bimbo che piange.
Tutto nasce da questo meccanismo: vedere l'altro come un problema per me, una minaccia per la realizzazione dei miei obiettivi.
Per me.
Da cos'altro nasce la violenza di cui parla feather?


----------



## Ghostly (5 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per esempio quando ?



Quando per esempio il primo coglione che passa per la strada attenta al tuo diritto di libertà infischiandone dei suoi doveri di persona civile.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio che ogni violenza è preceduta dalla de-umanizzazione dell'altro e questo succede anche considerando non le persone ma i problemi che creano.
> Ovvio che anche un neonato va nutrito e cambiato e piange ma se lo consideri un problema non ti preoccupi di lui ma di te.
> Infatti c'è chi picchia il bimbo che piange.
> Tutto nasce da questo meccanismo: vedere l'altro come un problema per me, una minaccia per la realizzazione dei miei obiettivi.
> ...


Da qualcosa di profondo che si annida potenzialmente dentro ognuno di noi. Nutrire d'odio l'uomo, per risvegliarne la belva.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio che ogni violenza è preceduta dalla de-umanizzazione dell'altro e questo succede anche considerando non le persone ma i problemi che creano.
> Ovvio che anche un neonato va nutrito e cambiato e piange ma se lo consideri un problema non ti preoccupi di lui ma di te.
> Infatti c'è chi picchia il bimbo che piange.
> Tutto nasce da questo meccanismo: vedere l'altro come un problema per me, una minaccia per la realizzazione dei miei obiettivi.
> ...


Dall'essere invisibile ed essere considerato al massimo uno strumento più che un essere umano.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non voglio difendere le idee di un ratto come Salvini, ma onestamente non l'ho mai sentito esprimere questo tipo di opinioni...
> Sarebbe ora di capire che invece che fermarsi al facile buonismo verso il fenomeno dell'immigrazione, si cominci a ragionare sul fatto che così come gestito, porterà sempre più fatalmente a violenze incontrollate.


uffa ti quoto anche su questo argomento


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Quando per esempio il primo coglione che passa per la strada attenta al tuo diritto di libertà infischiandone dei suoi doveri di persona civile.


Secondo me confondi violenza con uso della forza.
La violenza è un atto di abuso e sopraffazione.
Quando si parla di difesa, di repressione e di tutela attiva cioè di coercizione legittima si parla di uso della forza.

Un carabiniere che arresta ul ladro lo fa usando legittimamente la forza, nessuno si sognerebbe di dire che pratica la violenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Quando per esempio il primo coglione che passa per la strada attenta al tuo diritto di libertà infischiandone dei suoi doveri di persona civile.


Molto generico


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dall'essere invisibile ed essere considerato al massimo uno strumento più che un essere umano.


E' quello che dicevo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> uffa ti quoto anche su questo argomento


detto così sembra che ti dispiaccia


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti basta leggere i giornali per scoprire che ora gli inglesi sembrano diventati improvvisamente tutti dei Salvini, insieme ai francesi, tutti intenti a costruire recinzioni più alte, a chiedere milioni all'Europa per arginare l'immigrazione, a emanare leggi repressive (carcere a chi affitta case) contro chi "aiuta" (per denaro o anche per parentela/origine) gli immigrati, etc. etc.
> lo avesse detto/proposto Salvini da noi, scandalo





Nobody ha detto:


> detto così sembra che ti dispiaccia


No per nulla, ero ironica


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No per nulla, ero ironica


Lo so


----------



## geko (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio che* ogni violenza è preceduta dalla de-umanizzazione dell'altro e questo succede anche considerando non le persone ma i problemi che creano.*
> Ovvio che anche un neonato va nutrito e cambiato e piange ma se lo consideri un problema non ti preoccupi di lui ma di te.
> Infatti c'è chi picchia il bimbo che piange.
> Tutto nasce da questo meccanismo: vedere l'altro come un problema per me, una minaccia per la realizzazione dei miei obiettivi.
> ...


Analisi lucidissima. Il grassetto è la sintesi di tutte le strumentalizzazioni che - purtroppo - governano i rapporti umani.


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio che ogni violenza è preceduta dalla de-umanizzazione dell'altro e questo succede anche considerando non le persone ma i problemi che creano.
> Ovvio che anche un neonato va nutrito e cambiato e piange ma se lo consideri un problema non ti preoccupi di lui ma di te.
> Infatti c'è chi picchia il bimbo che piange.
> Tutto nasce da questo meccanismo: *vedere l'altro come un problema per me, una minaccia per la realizzazione dei miei obiettivi.*
> ...


Non solo vedere l'altro come minaccia per i propri obiettivi.
Anche "volontà di vendetta", reminescenze non controllabili ed inconfessate a volte, che appartengono a traumi dell' infanzia e che fanno stare male con se' stessi.
La ferocia verso gli inermi ed i subordinati puo nascere anche da questo a volte.


----------



## Ghostly (5 Agosto 2015)

Giusto ma bisogna avere molto tempo libero... Non sprecherei un joule per vendicarmi.. Ho altro di meglio da fare.. Fortunatamente per me


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

cos'è un youle? 





Ghostly ha detto:


> Giusto ma bisogna avere molto tempo libero... Non sprecherei un joule per vendicarmi.. Ho altro di meglio da fare.. Fortunatamente per me


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Giusto ma bisogna avere molto tempo libero... Non sprecherei un joule per vendicarmi.. Ho altro di meglio da fare.. Fortunatamente per me


Scrivevo di un impulso inconscio per la verità.


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cos'è un youle?


yodel.

beata ignoranza :carneval:


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cos'è un youle?


(joule) E' l'unità di misura del lavoro/calore nel Sistema Internazionale che definisce le misure fisiche.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodel




passante ha detto:


> yodel.
> 
> beata ignoranza :carneval:


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodel


 scherzavo!


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> scherzavo!


troppo tardi, sto cercando di imparare .
mi registro e ti faccio sentire


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> troppo tardi, sto cercando di imparare .
> mi registro e ti faccio sentire


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2015)

*minerva*

spero che l'ascolto non sia un'esperienza che mi spingerà alla violenza


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> spero che l'ascolto non sia un'esperienza che mi spingerà alla violenza


non posso escluderlo


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cos'è un youle?


quella cosa che ti fa ingrassare :singleeye:


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio che ogni violenza è preceduta dalla de-umanizzazione dell'altro e questo succede anche considerando non le persone ma i problemi che creano.
> Ovvio che anche un neonato va nutrito e cambiato e piange ma se lo consideri un problema non ti preoccupi di lui ma di te.
> Infatti c'è chi picchia il bimbo che piange.
> Tutto nasce da questo meccanismo: *vedere l'altro come un problema per me*, una minaccia per la realizzazione dei miei obiettivi.
> ...


ma, non sono molto d'accordo
secondo me, premesso che ovviamente nessuno può da solo "salvare" il mondo, ma che al contrario può, nel suo piccolo, cioè facendo il proprio dovere in senso lato, contribuire a "salvarlo", premesso questo, secondo me se ciascuno facesse il proprio dovere, l'altro "non è un mio problema" (ho ribaltato la frase apposta), nel senso che se io ho fatto il mio dovere, altro non posso fare (realisticamente), ma piuttosto spetta a chi non l'ha mai fatto

per tornare al tema del 3d, in quei casi esistono leggi a tutela, che non sono applicate? se non esistono, perchè?
perchè secondo me in tanti non hanno fatto il proprio dovere (o la cosa giusta)
in quel caso secondo me c'è a monte un diffuso concetto che il datore di lavoro sia intoccabile anche nelle sue "decisioni" abominevoli

nel caso dell'immigrazione, se io contribuente pago le tasse anche per il sociale (vero, tanti soldi sono destinati al sociale, e anche i fondi europei sono sempre soldi nostri che "tornano indietro"), e questi soldi vengono male impiegati o spariscono, l'altro "non è un mio problema" (a meno che non desideri ospitare un immigrato a casa mia, va benissimo per carità, ma comunque io la cosa giusta l'ho già fatta prima, contribuendo al sociale)
stessa cosa ad es. per la sanità: in uno stato orientato verso il sociale io mi aspetto che tutti abbiano diritto ad accedere alla sanità pubblica, ma se la prenotazione è tra due anni e qualcuno non può permettersi visite private, "non è un mio problema", nel senso che c'è a monte qualcosa che non funziona
sono discorsi che non piacciono tuttavia secondo me questa è la realtà delle cose, poi ripeto indubbiamente ciascuno nel proprio piccolo può cercare di migliorarle diciamo in alcuni campi (in tutti non si può, secondo me), ma se manca una volontà comune che permetta di far funzionare le cose, alcune/tante cose sfuggono...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma, non sono molto d'accordo
> secondo me, premesso che ovviamente nessuno può da solo "salvare" il mondo, ma che al contrario può, nel suo piccolo, cioè facendo il proprio dovere in senso lato, contribuire a "salvarlo", premesso questo, secondo me se ciascuno facesse il proprio dovere, l'altro "non è un mio problema" (ho ribaltato la frase apposta), nel senso che se io ho fatto il mio dovere, altro non posso fare (realisticamente), ma piuttosto spetta a chi non l'ha mai fatto
> 
> per tornare al tema del 3d, in quei casi esistono leggi a tutela, che non sono applicate? se non esistono, perchè?
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Forse :carneval:non ho capito


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Forse :carneval:non ho capito


in effetti il primo periodo è scritto male
intendevo dire in sintesi che secondo me si può dire a ragione che le altre persone in generale non sono un nostro problema se si è fatto il proprio dovere in senso lato (poi si può aiutare o occuparsi di 1/2/3... persone, ma se in pochi fanno il proprio dovere, cambia poco)
nel caso delle lavoratrici del Nepal torturate, in un posto che funziona, con leggi e risorse adeguate, la lavoratrice va in ospedale e il datore di lavoro va in galera per parecchio tempo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti il primo periodo è scritto male
> intendevo dire in sintesi che secondo me si può dire a ragione che le altre persone in generale non sono un nostro problema se si è fatto il proprio dovere in senso lato (poi si può aiutare o occuparsi di 1/2/3... persone, ma se in pochi fanno il proprio dovere, cambia poco)
> nel caso delle lavoratrici del Nepal torturate, in un posto che funziona, con leggi e risorse adeguate, la lavoratrice va in ospedale e il datore di lavoro va in galera per parecchio tempo


Sono sempre d'accordo :up:


----------

